# need advice



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

hey all ive been looking at these http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...ntusasunpaqretrofitsinglepowercompact3696watt
problem is idk if these guys have 50/50,10000,8000 or 6700 bulbs does any one of a site where i can just buy the kit w/o bulbs or where i can choose the bulbs that come with a retro fit kit main reason im asking is that i dont have the cash to buy the bulbs in the fixture and replace it any direction would be VERY nice


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

You can buy a retrofit kit from AH supply and choose which bulbs you want. They're at:
http://www.ahsupply.com/index.html


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

cassiusclay said:


> hey all ive been looking at these http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...ntusasunpaqretrofitsinglepowercompact3696watt
> problem is idk if these guys have 50/50,10000,8000 or 6700 bulbs does any one of a site where i can just buy the kit w/o bulbs or where i can choose the bulbs that come with a retro fit kit main reason im asking is that i dont have the cash to buy the bulbs in the fixture and replace it any direction would be VERY nice


Hi Mr. Ali

Here's two alternatives.

1) TriCityTropicals.com sells that Current 36" 96w retrofit kit. They'll swap out the bulbs for $5 each. I don't see the price for the kit, though.
kit: http://www.tricitytropicals.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=517
bulb swap: http://www.tricitytropicals.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=902

2) MarineDepot.com sells PFO retrofit kits. You can choose which bulb that you want. They offer a 6700K or 10,000K bulb (plus saltwater bulbs). This is a nice kit. 
kit: http://www.marinedepot.com/aquarium...act-fluorescent_pfo_retrofit_kits.asp?CartId=
PFO catalog: http://www.pfolighting.com/AquariumPgFolder/aqCatVers2.pdf

I hope that this helps you.

Take care

George Forman Grill


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks folks i called big als and they wont swap the bulbs out  i did find AH supply online abd they seem pretty nice and cheap but im not sure how good those kits are any one used them b4?
EDIT: left c that quote from that movie just played on TV i just had to add it since i read it as he said it creepy


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Many, many people have used the AHSupply kits. They're excellent! Their refectors are the best PC reflectors that I know about. They really put the light down into the tank. Customer service and shipping is first rate too!!

JJ was on again Sunday and I watched it. I like that movie.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Big Al's will not swap out the bulbs before shipped, but they will after the package is received. 
Or at least they did for my back in 2006. 
They were very firm that they will not open the package before it is shipped out. 
But when I received my USA Current Orbit 20" 2 x 40 Watt Dual Daylight bulbs with Moonlight and Dual Actinic Bulbs, I was able to take the Actinic Bulbs (Dual 420nm and 460 nm) out of the package and return them to Big Al's to exchange for another Dual Daylight Bulb (6,700 K / 10,000K).

At the time, I had no clue what Actinic was for and I did not care. 
All I knew was that I wanted only 2 Dual Day Light Bulbs with 6,700K and 10,000K.

I did need to keep in contact with Big Al's to make sure that they had received the Actinic Bulb back, and then make sure that they shipped the replacement to me; but they did it. 
They were actually very nice about it. I realize now that Salt Water Tanks is HUGE in the Aquatic Supply World.

AND I LOVE MY USA CURRENT ORBIT light fixture. To me it is pure luxury. I can have one light turn on at 9 am if I want, have the second one turn at 11 am and have them both on during 'noontime' and then have the first one shut off say at 3pm and then have the second bulb shut off when I want to. THE BEST PART (and the complete luxury to me) is the MOONLIGHT! I love that! I never would have spent the extra money for that separately, but I LOVE the fact that it came with it. This time of night right now, it is SO COOL to see.

But I have also seen and read a lot of nice things about www.ahsupply.com

Do you want a DIY project? Or something all set right out of the package?

(Add it all up for yourself and see which is the better deal for you.) Or some people just like to try DIY (which sounds like a lot of fun too.)


----------

